# Painting Stock VW Wheels



## MK5Jetta_ChiTown (Apr 29, 2011)

I currently drive a 2007 MK5 Jetta 2.5 Wolfsburg. I have the stock 16's on there now, exactly like the ones pictured below. I was looking to get them either powder coated or just paint them myself, however i am unsure as to which process is more recommended by others who have done something like this before. 

Before someone says, why not just get new wheels/tires i thought about that and came to the conclusion that dishing out around $1000 for new tires and wheels would be impractical. 

So which method would you guys suggest? Painting the wheels or saving some $ and getting them powder coated?


----------



## gooseybabby (Jun 8, 2009)

powdercoat them paint will just peel eventually. especially on your daily.


----------



## MK5Jetta_ChiTown (Apr 29, 2011)

gooseybabby said:


> powdercoat them paint will just peel eventually. especially on your daily.


How much does it normally cost to powdercoat a set of 4 wheels?


----------



## GrimlockTI (Nov 18, 2010)

plastidip them. four cans of plastidip will run you $25 and it you don't like how they come out, you can just peel it off. i found a guy in CT that would strip the powdercoating off of my huffs and recoat them with a semi matte black coat for $65/wheel. before i made the $$$ commitment, i painted them with plastidip to see what the huffs would look like in black. it came out awesome and i have indefinitely put off my plans to powdercoat them. for the price, you can't beat it.


----------



## MK5Jetta_ChiTown (Apr 29, 2011)

GrimlockTI said:


> plastidip them. four cans of plastidip will run you $25 and it you don't like how they come out, you can just peel it off. i found a guy in CT that would strip the powdercoating off of my huffs and recoat them with a semi matte black coat for $65/wheel. before i made the $$$ commitment, i painted them with plastidip to see what the huffs would look like in black. it came out awesome and i have indefinitely put off my plans to powdercoat them. for the price, you can't beat it.


I'll have to try that. I used Plasti-Dip when i took my grill off and painted the chrome black (the chrome on the Mk5 looks so.....so......meh). It came out great, and i can't complain thus far. 

Do you recommend taking the tire off of the wheel before painting it?


----------

